# was bedeutet //TODO



## Guest (11. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab mir in Eclipse eine Klasse erzeugt. U.a wird folgende Zeile automatisch erstellt:



> // TODO Auto-generated constructor stub



Was hat dies Zeile denn zu bedeuten?


----------



## Marco13 (11. Jun 2008)

"to do" ~= "zu tun", "zu erledigen". Da musst du evtl. was hinschreiben.


----------



## Tobias (11. Jun 2008)

Eclipse hat ein paar voreingestellte Kommentarpräfixe, die bewirken, dass der Kommentartext im Task-View angezeigt wird. TODO ist dabei ein Task mit normaler Priorität, FIXME und XXX erzeugen Tasks von hoher Dringlichkeit.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Niki (11. Jun 2008)

Diese TODO Kommentare sind Erinnerungen für den Entwickler, dass an dieser Stelle noch etwas gemacht gehört. Du kannst dir beim Eclipse alle TODOs von einem Projekt anzeigen lassen und eins nach dem anderen abarbeiten. (Window->Show View->Tasks)


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jun 2008)

Tobias hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eclipse hat ein paar voreingestellte Kommentarpräfixe, die bewirken, dass der Kommentartext im Task-View angezeigt wird. TODO ist dabei ein Task mit normaler Priorität, FIXME und XXX erzeugen Tasks von hoher Dringlichkeit.


TODO: zu erledigen
FIXME: etwas ist kaputt -> reparieren
XXX: Code funktioniert, ist aber eine sehr schlechte Lösung/Workaround


----------

